# My first HK



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, I finally got an HK. I got the VP9SK for carry purposes. I will take it to the range in the morning. Hope it shoots as well as it feels in the hand!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It probably won't be your last HK.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> It probably won't be your last HK.
> 
> View attachment 9985


Holy crap! This one is probably one of the "lower priced" HK's out there, and I had to save up for that! Nice collection you have there. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Holy crap! This one is probably one of the "lower priced" HK's out there, and I had to save up for that! Nice collection you have there. :mrgreen:


Thank you!

The hammer fired DA/SA HK's are indeed more expensive. I prefer the lower priced VP series myself. Just because they're lower priced doesn't mean they've sacrificed quality. As strikers there's fewer moving parts. In my opinion HK makes the best polymer and now striker fired pistols on the market. You've made a wise choice. I'm hoping they'll come out with a VP45. Or better yet a VP45SK or an SK version of the VP40. The SK's are the compact series of HK pistols.

The magazines are the same as the P30 series pistols and you can use the higher capacity magazines in your pistol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> Holy crap! This one is probably one of the "lower priced" HK's out there, and I had to save up for that! Nice collection you have there. :mrgreen:


 ( des )has a hidden gold mine out in the desert that he certainly doesn't want to publicize. :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> ( des )has a hidden gold mine out in the desert that he certainly doesn't want to publicize. :smt033


Great place for a stash. Nothing rusts out here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have owned 10 Hks over the years. My P2000 is my favorite of any I have owned. I did have a fullsize VP9 for a while. But for me, anything not DA/SA is always just a range toy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats. I have owned 10 Hks over the years. My P2000 is my favorite of any I have owned. I did have a fullsize VP9 for a while. But for me, anything not DA/SA is always just a range toy.


Yup, I know what you mean about "hammer fired" pistols, but I have gotten used to strikers. I would like to get the P30 Compact next....just gotta save up for a few months.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, I know what you mean about "hammer fired" pistols, but I have gotten used to strikers. *I would like to get the P30 Compact next*....just gotta save up for a few months.


I didn't think that you'd get away with just one!

I've gotten used to strikers too, I was hesitant at first because of all those "Glock leg" stories. But as long as you keep your finger out of the trigger guard and the gun is properly holstered, they're just as safe as any other pistol on the market. But those rules apply to all pistols.

You can also get LEM (Law Enforcement Modification) kits for the HK DA/SA pistols. The LEM turns the pistol into a DAO (Double Action Only). The LEM has a short reset along with a lighter double action trigger. As for me I'll stick with the "strikers". Strikers have the same short consistent trigger pull for each and every shot. There's no transitioning from DA to SA and they are simpler with fewer moving parts. The only advantage that I can think of of a DA/SA is its double strike capability and are somewhat safer. I've got nothing against them though, God knows I've got a few and do carry them. Variety is the spice of life. There's a pistol design for just about anyone.

But for a personal self defense handgun a striker is hard to beat.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I didn't think that you'd get away with just one!
> 
> I've gotten used to strikers too, I was hesitant at first because of all those "Glock leg" stories. But as long as you keep your finger out of the trigger guard and the gun is properly holstered, they're just as safe as any other pistol on the market. But those rules apply to all pistols.
> 
> ...


I agree, and your right. The quality of these pistols is just worth saving up for.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, I am bound and determined to buy the P30 Compact.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> I agree, and your right. The quality of these pistols is just worth saving up for.


Indeed they are!

I just tried my VP40 out yesterday. As expected it worked right out of the box. I hate when some manufacturers claim that their guns need at least a 500 round "break in" before they can be counted on to function reliably. 500 rounds or more cost several hundred dollars over the price of the gun. So where are the cost savings? It's almost like a vehicle manufacturer telling their customer that their new vehicle has to be driven 10,000 miles otherwise they can't guarantee that you will not get stuck alongside the highway. Oh, and by the way you may get stuck a few times during that break in period.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There ya go again... Messing with the business model... Expecting things to work :smt082


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> There ya go again... Messing with the business model... Expecting things to work :smt082


Yeah, I hate it when people do that! :mrgreen:


----------

